# Do I need to cut my dog's hair?? Corgie/German Shepherd



## skim7x (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

So I have a 4 month old puppy that is half Corgie, half German Shepherd. I live in San Antonio, TX, so it is pretty hot down here and my puppy seemed like he was always hot -- drinks lots of water, pants frequently (even indoors after playing a little), and always prefers to lay on the cooler leather couch or tile over the carpet or his doggy bed.

The other day, I gave him a haircut... and yesterday I told my friend, who told me that I should never have to give my dog a haircut because the hair would fall out when it gets older or when it gets too long... or something like that... is this true? Do I never have to cut my dog's hair!??!?!? I didn't know any breeds were like that... and that just sounds weird to me...

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks guys...


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

There are plenty of breeds that don't need hair cuts. Two of them are Corgis and German Shepherds. You should brush your dog, not cut his hair.


----------



## skim7x (Mar 22, 2009)

FourIsCompany said:


> There are plenty of breeds that don't need hair cuts. Two of them are Corgis and German Shepherds. You should brush your dog, not cut his hair.


uh oh... haha... will his hair grow back? He's still just 4 months old so, I'm thinking it's still growing??


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

It should grow back, yes. Did you shave it or just trim it?


----------



## skim7x (Mar 22, 2009)

FourIsCompany said:


> It should grow back, yes. Did you shave it or just trim it?


Oh, I just trimmed it... maybe a little less than an inch. OK, good thing... I thought I had ruined his beautiful coat forever 

Thanks for the help!! BTW, do you know when the coat DOES stop growing??


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

No. Sorry. But you can google corgis and GSDs and see how long their coats are.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Normally, corgis and german shepherds don't have super long hair - and they both have undercoats and guard hairs that protect them from not only the cold, but the heat and sun.

As long as you brush the coat to keep it in order, it keeps working to protect them.

Here's a normal corgi:









And a normal german shepherd:









So, full-grown, your dog will probably have a coat similar to one or the other.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

Corgies are considered a plush coat breed. GSD's come in short, plush and long coat, so googling coats wont do you any bit of good..

You can give your dog a haircut, his hair will grow back unless the follicles get burned or there's an underlying medical problem.. 

but dogs panting and laying on cool surfaces is what cools them down. They loose heat through panting, their pads and their bellies. Just keep lots of water on hand... 

Also keep your dog clean and well brushed. If there's a lot of loose undercoat it will help your dog overheat.


----------

